# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] [ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ] Timbrado θηλυκο του 18'

## Titribit

Προσφατα ηρθε στην εκτροφη μου ενα αρσενικο Τimbrado Intermedio απο τα υπεροχα πουλακια του Δημητρη(jimk1) τον οποιο ευχαριστω και δημοσια.

Μιας και θα καταπιαστω με τα Timbrado αναζητω την κυρα του.

----------


## Titribit

Ανταλλάσσεται και με ενα ή και περισσοτερα κοινα θηλυκα του 18'

----------


## Titribit

Σε περιπτωση που δεν το εκανα σαφες απο την περιγραφη,μιλαμε για θηλυκο γραμμης Intermedio  :Happy:

----------


## Labirikos

Με το καλό να βρεις τσούπρα  :Happy:

----------


## Titribit

Να εισαι καλα Λαμπρο!

----------


## ndlns

Αντώνη, δεν ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρει, αλλά έχω από αρσενικό του jimk1 ιντερμίντιο και κλάσικο του Ανδρέα amastro. Είναι λίγο ιντερκλάσικο.. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Νικο σε ευχαριστω για την προσφορα παρα πολυ αλλα θα προσπαθησω να βρω ενα intermedio  "καθαρο" για να μην μπλεξω τις γραμμες

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντωνη μακαρι να ειχα να σου εδινα αλλο ενα ζευγαρι αλλα αμα θες να παριμενεις κανα Χρονο  ::

----------


## Titribit

Το ξερω οτι θα το εκανες Μητσαρα και μονο που το λες φτανει!

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστως να σου δωσω εγω ενα κοριτσι Αντωνη, απο τα γιαβρακια μου μολις τελειωσει η πτεροροια, αλλα δεν ξερω αν σου κανει τη δουλεια που θελεις και τι θα ειναι Intermedio or Classico.

----------


## Titribit

Ντινο σε ευχαριστω για την προσφορα σου αλλα οπως αναφερει και το αρθρο που εχω παραθεσει πιο πανω,θα φτιαξω ζευγαρι που η γραμμη του εχει πατησει στο dna των πουλιων.

Ο Δημητρης jimk1 απο τον οποιο και προέρχεται ο αρσενικος ασχολειται επισταμένα με τα Intermedio κατεβαζοντας τα σε διαγωνισμους κτλ και επειδη θελω και εγω να κανω μια σωστη αρχη με τους γεννητορες μου γι αυτο και ζητω συγκεκριμενο πουλακι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στο παρακάτω θέμα Διασταύρωση timbrado classico με timbrado intermedio, μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε τη συζήτηση για τα τεχνικά ζητήματα των φωνών του timbrado προκειμένου να μην αλλοιώνεται η αγγελία.

----------

